# Going back to stock



## LOB (Jan 31, 2012)

I messed around for a while with custom roms on my Galaxy Nexus, but recently had an issue with the phone and it had to be sent in for repair. I restored a factory 4.0.2 image, and re locked the bootloader to get it back to stock before sending to VZW. Now that I have it back, I'd like to just stick with the OTA update of 4.0.4 but the phone says it is up to date even though its still at 4.0.2. What am I not doing right?


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

4.0.4 hasn't dropped for the VZW GNex, bud.
The build that was pushed fairly recently is considered a "leak" at this point...it never really released to more than a few people.


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

LOB said:


> What am I not doing right?


Waiting for OTA's on a google nexus device?

No one is stopping you from building a 4.0.4 Official google STOCK rom with all of the proprietary goodies cooked in just to your liking (no superuser or su binary required) In fact, this is a really easy process and there are TONS of guides on how to do it (in fact google supplies documentation for this device and the process...) Give your nexus the love it needs, feed it AOSP


----------

